# does anyone have a male dingo?



## walpole_reptiles (Jun 4, 2009)

hi,
i am after a male dingo to be paired up with me female black and tan girl. anyone that can help please let me know. Oh yeah she is a pure bred dna and everything tested.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jun 4, 2009)

... you have a pet dingo?!
kool


----------



## falconboy (Jun 4, 2009)

I love dingos, can we get pics?


----------



## mckellar007 (Jun 4, 2009)

you've probably done this, but have you tried dingo care?(or a similar thing in your state)


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 5, 2009)

Make sure you have homes for the pups before you try and breed them.


----------



## JasonL (Jun 5, 2009)

An old bloke down the road has a pure alpine dog, it's getting on a bit now, but he used to walk it EVERY day, you'd see him all the time, walking the dingo, stick in hand...my kids nicknamed him "the dingo man"..... he told me the stick was to fend off other dogs, as apparently most took a strong dislike to his dog...he also had to go to some trouble to keep it, as it started jumping over his 6 foot colorbond fence with some ease, it was going to have it put down as he didn't want to put his neighbours out with new fences ect.. but luckily his neighbours were in love with the dog and encouraged him to put up a 8 foot cyclone mesh fence inside his colorbond one..and all lived happily ever after... though now he walks a airedale terrier so I'm not sure if his dingo is still kicking..


----------



## amy5189 (Jun 5, 2009)

thats awesome! i wish i could keep a dingo, but i used to like playing with the ones in the zoo i used to volunteer at. 
just out of curiousity, i know you said it is a purebred, but just wondering what percentage of its DNA is dingo. the highest i've heard of is 99% which is the one i knew at the zoo, but someone smartly DESEXED IT! And i know that it is getting harder and harder to find high percentage Dingo DNA due to wild dog populations etc.
Also, i would love pics up too!


----------



## walpole_reptiles (Jun 5, 2009)

well i must be lucky as my girl gets along with my boxer x staff. Yes she has escaped twice but she always comes back.

Yes she loves her walks and yes she is a bit strange around people but she has never been naughty towards other animals and people so i am happy with her. 

They also turn into a different animal when they are on the lead they allow people to come up to them and everything.

i do have a few people wanting her puppies but it is hard to find a male.

Yes i have to lock her up in a run of a night so she doesnt take anything but i always find them in her den. The thing i use to keep her in the back yard is a electicity fence. Yes i know it sounds mean. But a couple of years back i will have to see what the band is but they brought out this boundary fence. It were i put it up around a certain area where she is allow to go and she were a collar and if she passes this she gets a little shock and after a while she has learnt not to go pass there and she does try occasionally but is unsure about it its interesting to watch.

Yes dingos arent for everyone and yes they are a very different animal to socialise with but they are good once they have accepted you.

i will take some photos when i get back from holidays


----------



## missllama (Jun 5, 2009)

are they really loyal? how much did ur dog set u back?


----------



## MatE (Jun 5, 2009)

My mate has a pair of dingo's,i can ask him if you want next week at work.And they are a one person dog he reckons,very loyal.


----------



## itbites (Jun 5, 2009)

Thats funny because we also have a dingo 
She'll be 12-13 this year..

Although she is lovely, she is the hardest dog to keep happy!
Always trying to escape always trying to kill birds/small animals.

She is not very loyal & has always been rather selfish 
They are definitely high maintenance dogs to keep..

She is very anti-social & tries to dominate most other dogs
she also goes through hell every time she's on heat!
Digging gigantic dens, whining like crazy & wandering around 
looking for her phantom litter.

We love her she's such a character but definitely a hand full


----------



## PhilK (Jun 5, 2009)

I was pretty sure the very fact it is black and tan denotes it is not pure dingo.. The only pure dingoes left are on Fraser Is. aren't they?

The black and tan (and other variations) you see on the mainland comes from dingoes breeding with our dogs..


----------



## itbites (Jun 5, 2009)

From what I understand...

They have been known to differentiate in color including 

black,tan,white,brindle etc..

There have even been "reported sightings" of albino dingo's.

The most common colors are ginger though 

& they also have white on the tips of their tails 

EDIT* We have a dingo sanctuary down this way & I believe they have black dingo's in captivity..


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 5, 2009)

PhilK said:


> I was pretty sure the very fact it is black and tan denotes it is not pure dingo.. The only pure dingoes left are on Fraser Is. aren't they?
> 
> The black and tan (and other variations) you see on the mainland comes from dingoes breeding with our dogs..


Did you watch catalyst last night Phil.?
They had some very interesting looking forms of dingo living in the Blue mountains
Cheers
PS. I had a male dingo for ten years, untill he ran under a truck in 93.
Best dog Ive ever had.


----------



## sarah_m (Jun 5, 2009)

PhilK said:


> I was pretty sure the very fact it is black and tan denotes it is not pure dingo.


I read somewhere that the dingos that live in the Daintree are mostly black as it is better camaflage in the dappled light, than ginger.


----------



## Radar (Jun 5, 2009)

sarah_m said:


> I read somewhere that the dingos that live in the Daintree are mostly black as it is better camaflage in the dappled light, than ginger.



Have a mate here who is working on that population as we speak, and yes, many of them are largely black, and yes, they are also largely pure....


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 5, 2009)

Folks just remember that dingoes are not domesticated animals. They are more like a wolf than a domestic dog.


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 5, 2009)

we have them living in our backyard basically ...see them quite often and hear them too...have seen them in the sandy ,tan ,ginger and black colours ...lovely dogs but farmers kill them off every season ...and even sader they go round finding pup dens and kill all the puppies..


----------



## lovey (Jun 5, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Folks just remember that dingoes are not domesticated animals. They are more like a wolf than a domestic dog.


 
Id have to second that. 

Amazing animals, but should not be a pet imo.


----------



## Pines (Jun 5, 2009)

Arnt snakes and lizards wild animals that we have partially domesticated.

Pines


----------



## hallie (Jun 5, 2009)

Pines said:


> Arnt snakes and lizards wild animals that we have partially domesticated.
> 
> Pines



snakes are unlikely to take your babies though...


----------



## mebebrian (Jun 5, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> we have them living in our backyard basically ...see them quite often and hear them too...have seen them in the sandy ,tan ,ginger and black colours ...lovely dogs but farmers kill them off every season ...and even sader they go round finding pup dens and kill all the puppies..



Man that sucks! Is that even legal? Considering they are natives and all. Couldn't they be relocated or something?


----------



## Midnitestudios (Jun 5, 2009)

mebebrian said:


> Man that sucks! Is that even legal? Considering they are natives and all. Couldn't they be relocated or something?


 


They are classed as pests in most states


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 5, 2009)

Midnitestudios said:


> They are classed as pests in most states



We should be classified as a pest IMO.

I know a breeder here in Melbourne of pure-bred dingoes. Whether or not she'd deal interstate would be a bridge to be crossed if you got to it. I think her pups go for roughly $300 each and that's only because they have a timeline in which they need to be moved because of gov regulations. PM me if you'd like her details.

Cheers.


----------



## abbott75 (Jun 5, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> We should be classified as a pest IMO.



Makes me angry every time I see someone say that. If you're not happy being here, you know where the door is.

Honestly... there aren't many remarks that could be more stupid... I'll just enjoy the extra fresh air you leave I guess.


----------



## itbites (Jun 5, 2009)

It's not being negative it's a fact 

we would have to be one of the major culprits for almost everything thats wrong with EARTH..

And it would seem that if something irritates us we simply eradicate it 

We are pests & we are so much worse than any other animal deemed a "pest"

This doesn't mean I don't enjoy being alive! 

And yes it's hypocritical for me to say both things in the same post but.. I don't care


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 5, 2009)

Pines said:


> Arnt snakes and lizards wild animals that we have partially domesticated.
> 
> Pines



No snakes and lizards are not partially domesticated and drawing a comparison between dingoes and snakes does not hold water. People expect a snake to bite and be nasty but they expect things that look like dogs to be friendly and behave like dogs. It's not the case with dongoes they are very different to domesticated dogs from things as little as their need to sleep on high surfaces (like on cars etc) to the weird fact that other dogs seem to hate them. 



mebebrian said:


> Man that sucks! Is that even legal? Considering they are natives and all. Couldn't they be relocated or something?



Dingoes aren't native, they are naturalized. Not a huge difference but it is significant.


----------



## JasonL (Jun 5, 2009)

mebebrian said:


> Man that sucks! Is that even legal? Considering they are natives and all. Couldn't they be relocated or something?



Like farmers care whether it's legal or not. Farmers will shoot anything from Crocodiles for eating cattle to emus for kicking fences down, on umteen thousand acres, chances are you will get away with shooting pretty much anything.


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 6, 2009)

The fact is they are still getting paid for the skins ..the dogs have to be skinned from the head down to the tail and it has to be in one strip ..showing ears ,length of body strip and tail ...its disurbing but not illegal ...and the way things are ,,anyones dog is at risk ,if its not on your property its fair game by the farmers ...have had a few people lose their dogs this way ,due to the animal being a bit naughty and going for a wander ...my sons little staffy cross was shot a few years ago ...he wasnt interested in anything much just use to chase the rabbits and hares ...chased a hare or rabbit a bit to far and came home thank goodness,with a 22 lodged into his butt muscle ...vet said he would be ok and the slug shouldnt move ...HA it moved! its now on the side of him coated in a fat bubble ..but tell ya now if a gun goes off the poor thing runs up to the front door and howls to be let inside ..he wont leave the property now so its a hard lesson to learn ...and before anyone says... Roly was chained up every night ..he slipped his colllar this particular night ,we heard the gunshots ..and my son ran out to check on our dogs and his was missing..collar still attached to chain ...sad to see your son come back with tears in his eyes thinking his dogs dead ..wish they did pass a law ,but farmers see the other side where their livelyhood cattle are ripped apart ,new born calves killed ...so I dont know the answer to this one ..


----------



## christo (Jun 6, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Like farmers care whether it's legal or not. Farmers will shoot anything from Crocodiles for eating cattle to emus for kicking fences down, on umteen thousand acres, chances are you will get away with shooting pretty much anything.



Might be a bit of a generalization? I'm sure there are some farmers who aren't so trigger happy. I've heard of farmers who believe keeping the dingo numbers stable is a good thing as they control rabbits and roos.


----------



## tooninoz (Jun 6, 2009)

Nic Papalia will be able to help with your needs.
dingo1 at iprimus.com.au


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 6, 2009)

abbott75 said:


> Makes me angry every time I see someone say that. If you're not happy being here, you know where the door is.
> 
> Honestly... there aren't many remarks that could be more stupid... I'll just enjoy the extra fresh air you leave I guess.



I can spot an idiot at 5yards, and you're it!!! We are a pest! Destructive and have our fingers in everything we shouldn't. Perhaps you're the one who needs to seriously re-evaluate what we as a species are doing to this planet... and get a clue


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 6, 2009)

Actually, I'm not content with just referring to you as an idiot regarding your former uneducated comment. Please Mr.Brains, explain to the rest of us why an animal like a dingo should be classified as a pest??....... I guess they arrived in this country all by themselves?? No doubt they've lived here a lot longer than white man! But have they wiped out more species than we have? Did they introduce cane toads, cats, rabbits, foxes, camels, deer and a trillion other species that are all doing a fantastic job at reducing habitat and opportunity for true Aussie native animals??? Oh no, we're not a pest you ignoramus! What an absolute clueless turkey! :lol: I apologize if you're only 10yrs old, that'd be about your only excuse


----------



## m.punja (Jun 6, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Actually, I'm not content with just referring to you as an idiot regarding your former uneducated comment. Please Mr.Brains, explain to the rest of us why an animal like a dingo should be classified as a pest??....... I guess they arrived in this country all by themselves?? No doubt they've lived here a lot longer than white man! But have they wiped out more species than we have? Did they introduce cane toads, cats, rabbits, foxes, camels, deer and a trillion other species that are all doing a fantastic job at reducing habitat and opportunity for true Aussie native animals??? Oh no, we're not a pest you ignoramus! What an absolute clueless turkey! :lol: I apologize if you're only 10yrs old, that'd be about your only excuse




Gold! I think they worded it pretty well in Matrix when the agent accuses humans of being a virus. I'd like to know how they call Dingo's a pest anyway, I thought pure dingo's were pretty much extinct in the wild?


----------



## m.punja (Jun 6, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Actually, I'm not content with just referring to you as an idiot regarding your former uneducated comment. Please Mr.Brains, explain to the rest of us why an animal like a dingo should be classified as a pest??....... I guess they arrived in this country all by themselves?? No doubt they've lived here a lot longer than white man! But have they wiped out more species than we have? Did they introduce cane toads, cats, rabbits, foxes, camels, deer and a trillion other species that are all doing a fantastic job at reducing habitat and opportunity for true Aussie native animals??? Oh no, we're not a pest you ignoramus! What an absolute clueless turkey! :lol: I apologize if you're only 10yrs old, that'd be about your only excuse



Actually in a recent eddition of a reptile magazine it noted that humans are the reason for the decline of frogs across the world. Something about spreading a fungus accidently. But back on the topic having a pet dingo would be awsome, you are so lucky. I hope you find a mate for it soon. Maybe try some parks? I heard of a few breeders in victoria of pure dingos but unfortuently don't have there details handy. All the best, some photo's would be great.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Bax155 (Jun 7, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> Did you watch catalyst last night Phil.?
> They had some very interesting looking forms of dingo living in the Blue mountains
> QUOTE]
> I actually caught that part and found it quite interesting..
> ...


----------



## smeejason (Jun 7, 2009)

most people would do the same if something was taking 10% of your wage every week when one moves into the area
Most wild dogs and i use the term wild dogs are dingo crosses as someone else pointed out there are only a few places with pure starins left. thus that is why there is a bounty. We are not killing off an animal that was here before white man and deserves to be here more than we do they are killing a threat to their lively hood. most sheep farmers do not loose one or 2 sheep the dogs will take 20 or 30 because sheep keep running and a predator has an instinct to attack a fleeing animal and most are left disembowled and half eaten foer the flies to blow whilst they are still alive..Sorry most animals do not die a movie star death and die in the sleep. 
have shot plenty with my bow over the years but now prefer to watch their anticts when i come across them . have had them follow me for kms just seing what i am doing and have had them sniff my head whie i am sleeping in my swag have also have them up me when pups are around. 
good luck with you bitch and i hope you find a mate i would own one in a flash. would love to see some pics.


----------



## christo (Jun 7, 2009)

smeejason said:


> have also have them up me when pups are around.
> .



I'm sure that isn't as wrong as it sounds. You've had a dingo "up you"? :shock:


----------



## Australis (Jun 7, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Folks just remember that dingoes are not domesticated animals. They are more like a wolf than a domestic dog.



Seem domestic enough for the aboriginals.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 7, 2009)

We have a Dingo x blue heeler. We bought it for $20 From Macleay island in moreton bay. The owner had a female Blue and it was serviced by a wild/escapee male dingo and a Border collie, the litter variation was amazing as dogs dont have spermocides like humans which limits multiple fathers.Ours digs like there's no tomorrow and hunts via verticle leaps and lands on top of the bush where they prey is hiding.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 7, 2009)

Does your dog bark cracks?


----------



## abbott75 (Jun 7, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> I can spot an idiot at 5yards, and you're it!!! We are a pest! Destructive and have our fingers in everything we shouldn't. Perhaps you're the one who needs to seriously re-evaluate what we as a species are doing to this planet... and get a clue



Please stop saying 'we'. If you self identify as a pest, then be my guest and remove yourself.



moosenoose said:


> Please Mr.Brains


 What a flattering title!



moosenoose said:


> explain to the rest of us why an animal like a dingo should be classified as a pest??


 I never mentioned the dingo. However I assume you don't think kangaroos can be 'pests' either?



moosenoose said:


> I guess they arrived in this country all by themselves??


 



moosenoose said:


> No doubt they've lived here a lot longer than white man!


 So now you not only self identify as a pest, but also identify others as such based on race?



moosenoose said:


> But have they wiped out more species than we have?


 Well, personally, I've not wiped out any species. So again I'll have to object to your 'we'. Did you manage to complete a census of Australian species pre dingo, oh mighty one?



moosenoose said:


> Did they introduce cane toads, cats, rabbits, foxes, camels, deer and a trillion other species that are all doing a fantastic job at reducing habitat and opportunity for true Aussie native animals???


 One question mark will do, think of the bandwidth! Wait, so all these introduced animals are pests, but the dingo is not? Do you actually know what you are spewing?



moosenoose said:


> Oh no, we're not a pest you ignoramus!


 Again, your self esteem issues are shining brightly. There are people you can talk to, you know?



moosenoose said:


> What an absolute clueless turkey!


 No, I just know that I personally have not introduced any nonnative species, caused the extinction of any species, destroyed any environment or otherwise pillaged this country. I'll continue to live happily without the strange, misplaced guilt you seem to enjoy carrying. 

So enjoy your pest status!

:lol:


----------



## arbok (Jun 7, 2009)

abbott we are a pest... if humans all died off everything else would thrive... simple


----------



## christo (Jun 7, 2009)

arbok said:


> abbott we are a pest... if humans all died off everything else would thrive... simple



Well, no. Unfortunately we have pushed many species to the limit that they would not survive without our intervention. But I get your point.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 7, 2009)

Tasmanian Tigers were classified as a pest also Abbott. Can you remind me of what happened to them?? 

I just find it incredibly two-faced that we're the ones labelling animals who do not put themselves into these positions as "pests", yet 95% of the time we're the ones creating the problem. Hard to understand really.... isn't it? Such a complicated logic behind it. I must be reeeeal special


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 8, 2009)

So Abbott when you lay claim you have had no impact on species ....do you not live in a house?...as your house at one stage would have been a habitat for some species of animal /insect/plant ...you may have not directly had an impact but you par take in it indirectly by living the way you do ...EVERYONE is guilty in some way or another ....most people try and minimalise the impact ,but we still are not scott free of taking any responsibility....this was mooses point as well when he said WE ....surely you can agree with this for goodness sake..
{quote by you abbott:Well, personally, I've not wiped out any species. So again I'll have to object to your 'we'. Did you manage to complete a census of Australian species pre dingo, oh mighty one?}


----------



## m.punja (Jun 8, 2009)

Now now RBB, Abbott might be an extremist greenie riding around on a puch bike living out of a cave.


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jun 8, 2009)

walpole_reptiles said:


> hi,
> i am after a male dingo to be paired up with me female black and tan girl. anyone that can help please let me know. Oh yeah she is a pure bred dna and everything tested.


 

hey walpole,
i know it's not the same as owning a second dingo, but have you given thought to artificial insamination??? there are a few programms out there (one in syndey i think) dedicated to breeding and preserving pure bred dingoes, even the pure bred by thier sub-species(well not yet but i think they're trying to sub-specie them) like alpine dingo ect.
perhaps if your just chasing another dingo for breeding then artificial insamination is another option and i'm sure you'd be able to purchass dingo semen from them..... might be worth looking into i your having trouble locating a male in the mean time....


and for the few that said they dont believe people should keep dingoes as they're wild animals by nature!!!!! ***!!!!!! do you not keep reptiles? birds maybe? stop being a bunch of bloody hipocrits........... if you feel so strongly about the fact that it is a wild animal then i think you may want to consider selling off your reptiles cos they're wild at heart to!!! the fact is dingoes aren't a dog but a strain of wolf. and to the one who said it looks like a dog so people will think it's safe, thats a load of crap to. should be warry of all dogs you don't know.....because yeah, i know a dog bites to. all the wild dingoes i've encountered have been fine when i went on my bush walks and they even run from me and my little foxy when i had him. never had a problem with them... like snakes they are somewhat misunderstood.
Also humans are a pest and RBB and moose got it so i'm not going to repeat. only say that our everyday lives impact upon wildlife someway somehow...so get over yourselfe abbot.

and holy crap, 10% of a farmers wage every week!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bahahaha........ whats the point of farming then???maybe 5% in a year check your facts....

also like said the dingo is nearly extinct due to hybridisation, the only pure strain left is the fraser island (or the largest pur popultion) and a few pockets around mainland australia and some islands. but yeah nearly no pue dingoes left in the wild

i thought that the dingo was introduced with the aboriginies.... as companion animals and hunting dogs.... sounds pretty domesticated to me, and their relatives that still live, well where they decending from in.... somewhere along the indonesian isles, the origin of aboriginal people and dingoes they still are companion animals and hunting dogs...... so i think you'll find they're slightly more domestic than ya may think.


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jun 8, 2009)

m.punja said:


> Now now RBB, Abbott might be an extremist greenie riding around on a puch bike living out of a cave.


hahaha goodone mark.... don't forget to add watching every step to be sure not to tred on any ants..... but what about the poor micro organisms.... **** he just can't win this i don't think


----------



## christo (Jun 8, 2009)

shnakeyguy said:


> i thought that the dingo was introduced with the aboriginies.... as companion animals and hunting dogs.... .



The latest evidence says they arrived a few thousand years ago with Asian traders. Either way, they were semi-domesticated when they arrived (either as companion animals or food animals).


----------



## cris (Jun 8, 2009)

Do you have any pics?



redbellybite said:


> So Abbott when you lay claim you have had no impact on species ....do you not live in a house?...as your house at one stage would have been a habitat for some species of animal /insect/plant ...you may have not directly had an impact but you par take in it indirectly by living the way you do ...EVERYONE is guilty in some way or another ....most people try and minimalise the impact ,but we still are not scott free of taking any responsibility....this was mooses point as well when he said WE ....surely you can agree with this for goodness sake..
> {quote by you abbott:Well, personally, I've not wiped out any species. So again I'll have to object to your 'we'. Did you manage to complete a census of Australian species pre dingo, oh mighty one?}



Virtually every living thing has an impact on other living things, so does that make all life bad? Everything would live, breed, die and eventually become extinct even if humans never evolved. I dont think there are too many humans in Australia to be supported sustainably in the future, so i dont see how all humans (or just white ppl if your racist) are pests. Most of the damage humans have done is through ignorance, but many are learning now.


----------



## PhilK (Jun 8, 2009)

I think the problem moosenoose and abbot are having is the definition of pests... Pests don't mean introduced species.. pests means anything that inconveniences humans.. Roos, Tassie tigers, dingoes, feral dogs/pigs/goats are all classified as pets because they graze the stock's grass, drink their water and the carnivores hunt the stock.

Farmers will shoot at anything resembling a stray/feral dog and people who live around farms know that if their dog gets out it is fair game no matter what. Fact of country life.

Oh, and I'm still unsure of the purity of mainland dingoes.. I thought the _only_ pure dingo population left was on Fraser Island?



cris said:


> Everything would live, breed, die and eventually become extinct even if humans never evolved.


Good point.. People seem to forget that humans are part of nature. We are a _natural_ occurence, so we aren't doing unnatural things. If humans never turned up animals would still become extinct (dinosaurs are a good example, plus millions and millions of other species who all evolved and died out before humans turned up on the planet)


----------



## smeejason (Jun 8, 2009)

shnakeyguy said:


> hey walpole,
> and holy crap, 10% of a farmers wage every week!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bahahaha........ whats the point of farming then???maybe 5% in a year check your facts....
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## abbott75 (Jun 8, 2009)

shnakeyguy said:


> hey walpole,
> i know it's not the same as owning a second dingo, but have you given thought to artificial insamination??? there are a few programms out there (one in syndey i think) dedicated to breeding and preserving pure bred dingoes, even the pure bred by thier sub-species(well not yet but i think they're trying to sub-specie them) like alpine dingo ect.
> perhaps if your just chasing another dingo for breeding then artificial insamination is another option and i'm sure you'd be able to purchass dingo semen from them..... might be worth looking into i your having trouble locating a male in the mean time....
> 
> ...



You're not worth wasting an infraction on. 

I'd just like to point out that 5% of revenue over a year still equates to 5% each week. Stop trying to be smart, it doesn't work for you.

Humans are not the only creature to impact the Earth. How did all the species that disappeared before humans became 'big' go?


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 8, 2009)

"Humans are not the only creature to impact the Earth. How did all the species that disappeared before humans became 'big' go?" ..................Are you not understanding the whole theory abbott?....ok well everyone else EXCEPT FOR ABBOTT is guilty at one stage or another having an impact on our animals and plants and the whole world in general ....Most realise that we can improve on recycling, reusing and regenerating our planet, but it is not avoidable to have a small part of impact due to us humans need to live too...and going back to a world of no power and living in a cave isnt suitable to most ....but I am sure abbotts cave is very snug and cosy and up to the latest vogue fashion ,with his rock paintings and stone carved flintone bed and dino opperated computer now .....


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 8, 2009)

Australis said:


> Seem domestic enough for the aboriginals.



Do you actually have any idea of what you're talking about?


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jun 8, 2009)

:lol:haha, ah nah i'm not smart all the time but i do know that there is only 52 weeks in a year.... not 100. so well from my understanding that would make it roughly 2.52% there abouts or a margin less:lol:

any each property differs and it's not entirely pest animals that are an impact on thier wages, there is such thing as the elements etc.
anyway my point is there are pest species and there are those we class as pest species, even though they are native....if they inconvenience us it seems to become a pest.... but there is no winning or loosing in this argument... funny though, i thought this thread was about someone looking for a male dingo..... !!!


----------



## m.punja (Jun 8, 2009)

abbott75 said:


> Humans are not the only creature to impact the Earth. How did all the species that disappeared before humans became 'big' go?



Hate to make you look more like an idiot Abbott but I believe it was a meteorite and the ice age or something along the lines of nature. Could be mistaken though. Maybe the dinosaurs learned how to roll tobacco and killed themselves off with cancer.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 8, 2009)

shnakeyguy said:


> hey walpole,
> i know it's not the same as owning a second dingo, but have you given thought to artificial insamination??? there are a few programms out there (one in syndey i think) dedicated to breeding and preserving pure bred dingoes, even the pure bred by thier sub-species(well not yet but i think they're trying to sub-specie them) like alpine dingo ect.
> perhaps if your just chasing another dingo for breeding then artificial insamination is another option and i'm sure you'd be able to purchass dingo semen from them..... might be worth looking into i your having trouble locating a male in the mean time....
> 
> ...



If the part in bold is aimed at me i challenge you to find me saying that they shouldn't be kept in captivity. You and others seem to love making the analogy that keeping snakes means that it is ok to keep dingoes, the two do not compare. That is like comparing keeping an elephant to keeping a seal. The needs of the animal are completely different and you need to understand that.

You really need to do some research and proof reading before you spill your heart out like that. Dingoes are not domestic animals. Semi domesticated i agree with but if you try to keep one like a dog you will have problems. It appears to me that your post is more full of some kind of misguided romance about dingoes than it is of experience and understanding.


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jun 8, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> If the part in bold is aimed at me i challenge you to find me saying that they shouldn't be kept in captivity. You and others seem to love making the analogy that keeping snakes means that it is ok to keep dingoes, the two do not compare. That is like comparing keeping an elephant to keeping a seal. The needs of the animal are completely different and you need to understand that.
> 
> You really need to do some research and proof reading before you spill your heart out like that. Dingoes are not domestic animals. Semi domesticated i agree with but if you try to keep one like a dog you will have problems. It appears to me that your post is more full of some kind of misguided romance about dingoes than it is of experience and understanding.


 

yeah, semi was, more for all those that keep saying it.... every animal has a different need.... i do get your point to don't worry, i don't like fools that get an animal cos it's cool to have one.... i've seen what it can do when someone has no idea of a species requirements.... as have many on here i would presume...
there are alot of people that look into needs of the animal they choose to keep.... no wild animal is fully domesticated.... 
and it is the keepers responsibility to be fully prepared to meet the needs of hat animal before they get it, and if they don't then the animal suffers.... so yeah they are different but still its the fact that the point is the same.... if you can meet the requirements and needs, and respect it is an animal then thats it... who's to say what one can and can't have.... just so long as the animal doesn't suffer. thats my opinion anyway


----------



## m.punja (Jun 8, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> You really need to do some research and proof reading before you spill your heart out like that. Dingoes are not domestic animals. Semi domesticated i agree with but if you try to keep one like a dog you will have problems. It appears to me that your post is more full of some kind of misguided romance about dingoes than it is of experience and understanding.



What are the differences waruikazi. Not being smart just curious, I have often thought of getting a dingoe and wasnt aware they needed any more then a common dog. I understand that they are very light and agile so obviously you'd need tall fences and probably concrete footings but most large dogs require that too.


----------



## walpole_reptiles (Jun 8, 2009)

photos as promised


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 8, 2009)

m.punja said:


> What are the differences waruikazi. Not being smart just curious, I have often thought of getting a dingoe and wasnt aware they needed any more then a common dog. I understand that they are very light and agile so obviously you'd need tall fences and probably concrete footings but most large dogs require that too.



I'll be honest and say that i don't know. I have friends who have dingo crosses i don't know what special things they do to keep them happy but i can tell you they exhibit some strange behaviours like climbing things. They seem to be alot more serious than dogs and unlike dogs if you don't spend enough time with them they can go 'feral' sorta back to a wild state if that makes sense. I was thinking about getting a dingo before i bought my bully but it was the strange things they do that turned me off them.

I'd shoot walpole a pm if you were serious about getting one. I found a couple of websites that had good info i'll see if i can drag them up for you.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sorry Mark i ofund the website i was thinking of but it has changed since i last viewed it. It was this one http://www.dogzonline.com.au/breeds/community/australian-dingo.asp but there's no info listed on it now which is a shame.


----------



## walpole_reptiles (Jun 8, 2009)

a dingo isnt for everyone mine will jump over 6ft fences easily. Yes they do have some strange behaviours mine puts her bones up high in the trees. And yes if you dont spend alot of time with them go destroy everything they can get their mouths on. Yes they do go feral i have been away for the weekend and i have come back and she isnt to sure about me and is still very wary of me and not sure who i am.


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jun 8, 2009)

walpole_reptiles said:


> photos as promised


 
geez they truly are beautiful animals.... very nice walpole... odd to see collars on them though :lol:


----------



## walpole_reptiles (Jun 8, 2009)

yes they are good looking animals they love their walks just like domestic animals


----------



## smeejason (Jun 8, 2009)

she is awesome mate you are lucky to have one.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 8, 2009)

smeejason said:


> she is awesome mate you are lucky to have one.



I see two in that picture. :lol:


----------



## gman78 (Jun 8, 2009)

PhilK said:


> I was pretty sure the very fact it is black and tan denotes it is not pure dingo.. The only pure dingoes left are on Fraser Is. aren't they?
> 
> The black and tan (and other variations) you see on the mainland comes from dingoes breeding with our dogs..



Correct


----------



## christo (Jun 9, 2009)

gman78 said:


> Correct



I'm not so sure. I have read a few things that state pure dingoes can be black and tan. (If only I could remember where I read it, dammit!)


----------



## Goodoo (Jun 9, 2009)

Wild dogs are very good breeders, there is no shortage of them in the bush. True pure Dingos are rare though and the reason for this is X-breeding with other dogs. I would doubt any wild dogs in fringe country surrounding farmland are pure dingo. These Xbreds are the real threat to the dingo not the farmers shooting the wild dogs.

Wild dogs/Dingos have environmental benefits at low numbers as they kill foxes but at high numbers decimate all wildlife. I have seen a wild dog den in the bush surounded by Echidna skins. The dogs must be able to turn them over and kill them before taking them back to their dens and eating everything except the spiney back skin. 

Protecting pure dingos is good but protecting all wild dogs because they may have some dingo in them will speed the extinction of pure dingos. As dingos have been here 5,000 years when did they become native animals, and will this same number of years apply to foxes and other introduced animals.


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 10, 2009)

CATALYST on ABC did a doco on dingos in the blue mountain area ...the variety of colouration is amazing ..they were saying that they did DNA and some came back 100% pure whilst others didnt ...but overall they are still classifying them all as dingo ..not just domestic dog gone wild ...so you have dingo populations that are basically pure in and around the blue mountains as well ...the doco also showed the dogs containing themselves in their own boundries and showing the older dogs teaching the younger dogs how to hunt the native animals of our country and saying that by killing off the older more superior dogs ,sort of like the elders of the group,,this breaks the learning cycle to the younger dogs thus not learning how to kill and hunt properly native animals like the kangaroos...this leading to younger dingos preying on animals such as lambs ,chickens and calves because they are easier targets then tackling a kangaroo ,which takes skill to hunt down ..so arguments sake now is for the farmers to leave the dingos alone and in turn they will find that their live stock wont be sort after ...fingers crossed for this hope it gets through to the farmers ...


----------



## Goodoo (Jun 10, 2009)

The bloke doing the research which was shown on catalyst was passionate, spent a lot of time researching wild dogs cared a lot for them. I believe he let his feelings interfere with his research which reduced the quality of it.. Some of the dogs shown looked more greyhound than dingo. The wild xbred dogs breed faster than dingos and should not be protected as they are the dingos greatest threat.


----------



## Australis (Jun 11, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Do you actually have any idea of what you're talking about?



They filled the domestic dog niche for the Aboriginals rather nicely, thats all im saying..?


----------



## dbecke10 (Aug 10, 2009)

*We' ve got purebread dna tested dingo puppies*

Hi there, 

we have some dingo puppies for sale. they are about 4 weeks old now.

if anyone has questions feel free to email us to [email protected]


----------



## dbecke10 (Aug 27, 2009)

*update*

our pups are 6 weeks old now, and we only have 1 female left.

anybody that is interested call me on 04 8803 0367.


----------

